# 94NDTA's Piranha gelatin cubes.



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I got this idea somewhat from cichlid-forum.com, and got a little help from Frank and a recipe he showed me. I decided to make up a small batch of cubes that have everything I could think of that is suggested to feed piranhas. I used 1 ounce beefheart, 1 ounce krill, 1 ounce blood worms, 1 ounce raw chicken, 1 tbsp peas,5 or 6 baby carrots, 2 slices of apple, 1 tsbp un-shelled, unsalted sunflower seeds, 1 tbsp un-sugared raisens and about a half a cup of water. I let the meat thaw a little bit so it would be easier to blend and not seperate completely break apart. I blended all of this together till it was liquidy, but still lumpy. After blended it came out to about 1 cup of liquid. I then put this in a double boiler, stired it till it seperated (3-4 minutes) and got warm enough to add the gelatin. I mixed in the Knox unflavored gelatin (great source of protein) I then poored this onto a cookie sheet, let it cool in the fridge for about 2 hours, cut off the excess gelatin that formed on the sides, cut them up into bite sized cubes, threw them into a zip lock bag, and called it done. I like this a lot better than trying to get my Spilo to get use to many different types of food. If I ever want to add a new food to the diet, I just mix it in with the blend, and Foo foo will be none the wiser. I tried to keep the mixture about 2/3 meat products, 1/3 other products. My spilo loves them, and they are good to hide pellets in if you have a picky eater. A lot of people add multi vitamins into the mix too, but I decided not to this time because it was an experiment for the most part, and I feel like it turned out great.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

awesome, how much does that recipe make? - how big of a cookie sheet


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It made about 90-100 1/2 inc by 1/2 inch squars (my spilo isn't too big) that are about 1/4 inch thick. I picked smaller peices so he can swallow them instead of bite them off and possibley cloud the water.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

UPDATE!

I have had my spilo on this diet for 4 months and he has grown more now than he has when I first got him. He grew about 4 inches in one year (on the 16th). When I got him he was about 1/2 an inch with no tail. He is now about 4.5-4.75 inches with a tail that still hasn't fully grown back.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

thats amazing i thought about doing this but my mom said i couldnt blend that in her blender


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Good job! Piranha Chef.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

zygapophysis said:


> thats amazing i thought about doing this but my mom said i couldnt blend that in her blender


 LOL, my mom said the same thing. Luckily we had an old blender in the basement that still worked.


----------

